# Temple Viper



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tropidolaemus subannulatus

One of my new adults










Hope to get some more from Laurie and have a pop at breeding.

As you can see from this image she is locked and loaded!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Cracking shot Graeme!


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

cracking animal and a cracking photo :notworthy:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Cracking shot Graeme!


Tried my hardest to get her to stick out her tongue but she wouldnt.

Even had Mrs Slippery waggling her hand in front of the snake and the snake wouldnt oblige!:gasp:

Got to say that wife does have her uses!:devil:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Tried my hardest to get her to stick out her tongue but she wouldnt.
> 
> Even had Mrs Slippery waggling her hand in front of the snake and the snake wouldnt oblige!:gasp:
> 
> Got to say that wife does have her uses!:devil:


What, you tried your hardest to get Mrs Slippery to stick her tounge out? lol...


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

She is beautiful Graeme!! Watch your fingers  Good luck with breeding that stunning species.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2:Graeme your poor wife, and excellent shot!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Tried my hardest to get her to stick out her tongue but she wouldnt.
> 
> Even had Mrs Slippery waggling her hand in front of the snake and the snake wouldnt oblige!:gasp:
> 
> Got to say that wife does have her uses!:devil:


Nice picture.

With the Wagler's in Sabah I blew lightly on them, they probably didn't like it that much but it always got the tongue going...


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Having just dipped my toe into the world of DSLR's, what did you do to get the background so dark? Were you using macro flashes?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Having just dipped my toe into the world of DSLR's, what did you do to get the background so dark? Were you using macro flashes?


I'll post a piccie of my set up later on!


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

What a stunner! Great picture too.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Having just dipped my toe into the world of DSLR's, what did you do to get the background so dark? Were you using macro flashes?


just for you Stuart

In the corner of my snake Room is the Freezer which has a matt black background and I also have matt fabric. I've also got a massive wall mounted diffuser and do my set ups there.

I took some piccies there to show you









White acrylic is the diffuser









Same with the sheeting off and big gear on show









Getting my shit together









Trying to position a pissy male taylori who wouldnt sit still and wanted to get to know me better! 

I gave up and stuck him back in the viv, sometimes its better to give up!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Bloody hell! The cantils have got big!! You breeding them?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice pictures as always! Thanks for sharing some photography techniques, good stuff.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Bloody hell! The cantils have got big!! You breeding them?


that the male and he is about half the size of the girl and by the look his one and only copulation worked! Mind you he was coupled to her for 36 hours nealry!


----------

